# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Cost of weatherboarding older home?

## Naebee

We are looking to remove old asbestos cladding (professionally) and replace it with weatherboards.  We have been looking into both traditional weatherboards and Weathertex/Hardiplank boards.  Does anyone have experience on which will 
a) look the best;
b) be reasonable cost wise (install + supply); and
c) which are easier to install and maintain?
I have been told that it would be best to go with a timber type product due the the area we live in (vinyl and potentially cement type boards would devalue the house rather that improved the value).
Thanks!

----------


## Bloss

Depends more on what is the look you seek. Weatherboards will cost more to buy & install - but are real weatherboards. Not a common material in most places anymore and regardless of the claims of paint makers will need repainting at least each 10 years and on north and west facing or other weather exposed walls 6-8 years (assuming good prep and paint initially). 
The Cement sheet or hardboard products are fine and come in different profiles. Cheaper than timber with similar maintenance issues although they do not have any threat of rot so failure to maintain means it just looks bad! The other option is to use blueboard cement sheeting so you end up with a rendered look and it allows for a classier appearance and slightly longer times between maintenance coats. 
There are also the styrofoam wallboard claddings that give great insulation and are rendered too - this would be my preferred choice as it allows a massive increase in year round thermal comfort at marginal additional cost (use batts too while you have the cladding off). Eg: MasterWall: Australia?s leading EIFS which is pre-finished or Wall Cladding | Foam Cladding | Polystyrene Cladding - JPS Coatings which can be pre-rendered or coated later. There are many others.

----------


## Eastwing

Real timber is not a word I would use to describe the weatherboards that are sold now.  
I'm also not really a fan of the Weathertex/Hardiplank boards, There is a product that I use quite a bit from  BGC Fibre Cement that is really good, looks like real timber. Does not rot, shrink, twist, crack, bleed, burn, or bubble. Costs a bit more per meter but if you factor in less waste, there are no defects to cut out and the ability to have joins off stud. It's not as expensive as it seems. In melbourne you can buy them from The Wall Store 
more info can be found here Nuline weatherboards

----------


## dib

I used the BGC nuline weatherboards, they look great but where not so easy to fasten.  I found that I had to pre-drill every nail or had no hope of nailing them (They where as hard as concrete!).  Very little wastage though as they don't need to join on a stud. No cracks to fill before painting  :Smilie:

----------


## Black Cat

I have recently constructed an extension and reclad a side wall with  baltic pine weatherboards. As others have said, the boards are  astonishingly flimsy these days, though on the plus side, it makes them  easier to lift into place and fiddle to get the middles level. One wall -  9 m by roughly 3 metres, materials cost was around $2000 including  insulation and sisalation. The profile differs slightly from that of the  older boards simply because they are cut to smaller dimensions so  matching on the corner can be a bit of a challenge. Ongoing painting  costs are a worry, but if you do the job right the first time and  maintain the surface then you will minimise on-going costs. Personally I  have  a big problem with the artificial surfaces, but that is a  personal bias, not based on any sound understanding of the pros and cons  of the other options. 
Hardwood weatherboards are a better investment, but you will need a big  budget for them.

----------


## jatt

> have been told that it would be best to go with a timber type product due the the area we live in (vinyl and potentially cement type boards would devalue the house rather that improved the value).

  Yeah my vinyl type boards dont look as flash as the real deal, but I quitely thank the now deceased former owner for having them installed every time I do maintenance on the outside of this house.  Get a fair bit of lichen on them, so its out with the pressure washer and stiff broom.  Then its time to sit back with a tinny and watch the neighbor paint his timber clad house.  :Biggrin:   The job on my place was done over 20 years ago and they still look fine.  Thats value to me!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I like Colorbond or zincalume steel as a walling material BlueScope Steel Australia: Walling & Cladding
But then I also like radially sawn timber weatherboards Welcome to Radial Timber Sales and Shadowclad plywood Boral EVOLUTION - Cladding - Building Products, MDF, Plywood & Benchtop Surface Materials - Gunnersens Australia 
Of these the metal will be cheapest.   
And as Bloss said DON'T FORGET to insulate and seal (with Sisalation membrane or similar) your walls if they are uninsulated.

----------


## Naebee

Thanks everyone for the input - greatly appreciated.  Definately see the benefits of "cement" type weatherboards - will have to do some more investigation.  As for painting - reckon you have to paint every 7yrs regardless, so that will also be factored in.  Will definately insulate and put a barrier (sisilation) in while the old sheeting is off... between the insulation and the double pane windows we'll be nice and cosy! 
Any ideas on what the installation cost would be for about 80 sqm (or 700lm) of cement type weatherboards in the greater Melbourne region?  
Thanks

----------

